# Warning: somewhat graphic. Squirrel kill picture.



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Alright, same Gamo Shadow 1000 I've had for almost fifteen years. Squirrel was taken with a single headshot at exactly 26 yards with a Gamo domed hunter pellet. The shot was taken by 'threading the needle' between the branches and twigs of six trees lined up along an old fencerow. One of my best, and favorite shots that I've ever taken, as I could only see his ear to his eye even through the scope.

Anything quippy to say, Bore.224?


----------

